# [VOTING THREAD] Short Story: Horror



## Kitsune (Oct 24, 2019)

*[VOTING THREAD] Short Story: Horror*





Voting will be up until October 31st, 2019

Don't vote for yourself

Read entries in the ​


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2019)

Hope that you guys all vote!!


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ll read them and vote later today.


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 30, 2019)

Voted for Routine, Short but effective, Simple but with an actual sense of dread just thinking about it as you read, I even want to know what happened as the mother turned around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

They were all pretty funny


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

I tried no love for me


----------



## Nataly (Oct 31, 2019)

Voted


----------



## MSAL (Oct 31, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I tried no love for me



Your story was good actually. It was a close one when I decided, but I liked it tbh.



AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Voted for Routine, Short but effective, Simple but with an actual sense of dread just thinking about it as you read, I even want to know what happened as the mother turned around.



Thank you


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

MSAL said:


> Your story was good actually. It was a close one when I decided, but I liked it tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Awe. Essentially I'm just teasing hehe. But thank you. No worries hun.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 1, 2019)

Voting has ended. Thanks to everybody who entered! 

The results are as follows:

1st Place for 7 points- @MSAL
2nd Place for 4 points - @Femme 
3rd Place for 2 points - Tie between @DaVizWiz and @Sassy 

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MSAL (Nov 1, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> Voting has ended. Thanks to everybody who entered!
> 
> The results are as follows:
> 
> ...




Thanks @Kitsune  and @Raiden  for hosting and polling the competition.

How does/will the point system work?


----------



## MSAL (Nov 1, 2019)

I would also like to thank all the other participants: @Swarmy @Femme @Sassy  and @DaVizWiz  for taking the time to enter and writing good stories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 1, 2019)

MSAL said:


> Thanks @Kitsune  and @Raiden  for hosting and polling the competition.
> 
> How does/will the point system work?


The points are Contest Central points, which can be found . You can use them on prizes such as larger avatars, sparkles or HTML Usertitles .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2019)

Congratulations, winners, very interesting stories

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MSAL (Nov 1, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> The points are Contest Central points, which can be found . You can use them on prizes such as larger avatars, sparkles or HTML Usertitles .




Oh interesting, thanks!


----------

